# Enantiopus Kilesa



## crazyravr (Apr 27, 2010)

I have not posted any photos in a while. Here is a group I wish I never got rid of. They were stunning.




























Thanx for looking and hope you like these.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous. I, too, have regretted getting rid of some nice fish. Your photography is excellent by the way.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing photos and fish... Thank you for sharing :3


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Crazyravr,
I recognize your signature from your pics, and also your photographic skills. Is this Tomek from www.algonquinadventures.com? Wow small world.

I have a different user name, I'm AAronRobichaud on AA.

Well see ya around.

Take care,
Aaron


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Spencer Jack has some F1's in stock but not that many.

good luck


----------

